# Want to create animated GIF from WMV



## dashdanw (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a very short WMV video file that i want to turn in to an animated GIF for use on a webpage, is there some application that will basically just convert what ive got in the WMV file to a sequence of GIF frames for me? its only about 6 seconds long.


----------



## dashdanw (Sep 14, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

dashdanw said:


> anyone?


Unless someone on TSG can recommend a particular program, I found some shareware called VidGIF 2.0 at Tucows that _may _work for you (I have never used the program):

http://www.tucows.com/preview/502332


----------



## dashdanw (Sep 14, 2006)

works like a charm! thanks a million~


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You are welcome. :up: 

As the original poster, you can keep our moderators happy by marking this topic "Solved" in the Thread Tools drop down menu above your first post.


----------

